# Gmail email body received blank



## rbvengatesh (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All,

My issue is i receive emails in gmail with blank body from my client domain.
Can anyone please let me know how to resolve it
Vengatesh.


----------



## SShellfish (Oct 28, 2008)

I have problem of blank bodyfrequently from one particular person who uses Comcast.Gmail Discussion Group mentioned highlighting body to see if font is actually white. I did and it is. Kind of like being sent vanishing ink and making it appear. I still don't know how to solve this. Have emailed friend to see if she is sending in different font colors, but haven't heard back as yet.


----------

